# Watch / Steampunk Blank Components



## David350 (Jan 26, 2021)

I am not yet into making my own blanks, but I received a catalog out of the blue the other day from MicroMark and they had an assortment of watch parts, etc. that they say numbers in the thousands of parts for $44.95.  Not sure if this would be helpful to those making blanks, but I thought I'd post it just in case.  They also sell many micro tools, such as micro table saws, etc. so it might not be a bad catalog for those interested in tools as well...









						Micro-Make™ Watch Component Assortment
					

DetailsPerfect for model builders, crafters, D-I-Yers, jewelry artists and, of course, watch and clock makers, this random assortment of vintage components . . . including gears in all sizes, pins, screws, wheel pinions, studs, armatures, escape wheels, plates, ratchets and more . . . is a...




					www.micromark.com


----------



## socdad (Jan 27, 2021)

After looking at the link many /  most of the watch parts in the watch component assortment are, in my opinion, not very useful in watch parts blank making. Too few small brass gears. I do not know much about their mini power tools, for those I would suggest looking at Proxxon …


----------

